# Forum Home Renovation Electrical  DIY ensuite project - initial thoughts

## dabba

I've currently started a DIY ensuite project (well as much as I can).
Been watching lots of videos on various topics on this and have some questions:  _(edited)_ 
Electrical question - the area where the ensuite is going used to be the old kitchen and there are power cables where sockets used to be (all isolated and safe). One particular socket point/cables is directly behind where the shower is going which I can't really get access the cables as it comes in from other parts of the house. Obviously a socket won't be needed in the shower area but I still need to make the electrical connections for the ring. Not my preferred option but can I simply have a junction box in the wall (with no access panel) and rely on the waterproofed shower area? Note - the power cable is in the same stud Cavity as the hot/cold pipework.  
Thanks in advance

----------


## droog

> have a junction box in the wall

  Junction boxes should be where they are accessible, an electrician would not take very long to bypass the need for the junction box.

----------

